# R.I.P Cynthia Payne



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Much humour from her luncheon vouchers, will be missed :laugh:


tony


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Sounds as though you had lunch on said Madame Gemmy &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hope you used a proper napkin then.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You don't get a good 'polish' if you use a napkin :laugh:


tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

For 'polish' view:

 
See More on IMDb Pro » 
*Personal Services (1987) *

18 | 105 min | Comedy |  12 February 1987 (West Germany)  
6.3 
Your rating: 12345678910 -/10 X

Ratings: *6.3*/10 from 898 users  
Reviews: 13 user  | 7 critic 

The story of the rise of a madame of a suburban brothel catering to older men, inspired by the real experiences of Cynthia Payne.

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

one of Bognor's finest!


----------

